# Poor fm radio reception



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Overnight my X-Trail has developped a case of poor fm reception. Some stations have poor reception, like static and white noise, some stations that are very close by don't even come in at all. I noticed in my shop manual that there is power to the antenna, can anyone elaborate on that? Has anyone experienced my problem? I was going to install a Sirius receiver but decided to hold off until I know what is the problem with my radio.


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

I have had the exact symptoms with my 2005 T30, with sudden poor FM reception but perfect AM reception, has anyone got any suggestions on diagnosing this one ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, there is power going to the antenna. The actual power box is close to the rear view mirror behind the roof lining, but you first need to remove the head unit and make sure the antenna plug hasn't fallen off or got disconnected.


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

Been checking some other posts, and one suggestion was corrosion on the antenna contacts above the rear view mirror, will check the contacts then look at remove the HU. Hopefully it is not the radio.


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

Got a real interesting one here, I have check the aerial connections, all okay, remove the HU and antenna cable all secure. 

I have noticed however that the radio worls perfectly once the vehicle has been driving for a while, it is not related to the area etc. but once the vehicle has warmed up, both the engine and interior the reception improves and returns to normal, but once the car cools down it loses signal again.

So I figure it might be a dry solder somewhere, possibly the antenna amplifier or internal to the radio. Will get a cheap aerial and try it on the radio, at least narrow down the possibilities.

Does the Sat NAv TMC use the main antenna ? If so my TMC on the Sat Nav also does not update so this seems to point to the antenna.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend is having the same issue happen, any luck with a fix ?


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Not so much FM but CD player acts up a lot in colder weather, until it gets warm. The HU is not the greatest and I will be replacing it this year.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

My problem is more the sound cuts out or is low and noisy when using the radio..... all wires are seccure


----------



## Cupra_power (Dec 15, 2008)

*Radio reception*

After checking all the connections, cleaning the aerial connections, the problem persisted for a few weeks. And one morning, resolved itself. What was causing it I have no idea, but it is possible cleaning the contacts, readjusting the connections might have had something to do with it, but I doubt it. 

My one remaining problem is the TMC has decided to stop working a few months back, in fact it stopped working in France, and has not worked since. It seems not to be able to pick up the UK TMC channels for some reason. Tried various things, like manually checking for TMC channels etc. but no joy. I wonder if it might be related to the issue with the aerial, as I suspect it might use the same aerial but not the same tuner.


----------

